# halogen bulb not lighting



## galante33 (Jun 17, 2010)

i have a marine spotlight using a halogen bulb, similar to car headlight. my positive and negative wireless leading to the bulb do show the proper current reaching their ends. i was told that bulbs 2 pins can be connected to either negative or positive ends. it did simply didn't matter. but after i connet both ends and retest the on the volt meter touch teh bulbs pins, no current is found and the light not go on. i can see the bulbs wires connected and are not fried. any idea what's going on?


----------



## mahoney (Jun 17, 2010)

Check continuity through the bulb (resistance from pin to pin). It should be close to 0 ohms. Halogen bulbs sometimes look good, but are actually blown. Also some Halogen bulbs have a fuse hidden in the base that blows if the lamp gets too hot.


----------

